

Services We Pay For and Use at PipelineDeals - pipelinedeals
http://blog.pipelinedeals.com/

======
twakefield
Thanks a lot for the mention guys. We are hoping to roll out mailing lists
soon so you could use Mailgun as an email marketing tool, as well.

~~~
jpwerlin
@twakefield - sure thing, happy to switch off our old provider (AuthSMTP).
Your product and service has already been great. Look forward to more big
things with Mail Gun.

